# Post Pics of People You Find Attractive? Like Models, Actors, Etc.



## Glambada (Sep 12, 2012)

_*Pharrell Williams*_ (my ultimate celeb crush, Im quitting him cold turkey for a while):clap:clap:clap








My fav. model, *Lanisha Cole*

*Nate Berkus:*









*Jason Momoa:*


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Jennifer Lawrence










Heath Ledger









Ashley Olsen










James Franco


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

^^^ Helena Bonham Carter.

Cassie from Skins below.










Ralph Fiennes back in the 90s.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Paloma M said:


> Ashley Olsen


Ditto on that one

Also, Alicia Keys









... She looks way better with straight hair than curly/wavy


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Can't figure out how to post pics, but I have this thing for Demi Lovato >..>


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Hayley.


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

Eva-_ my favorite from america's next top model_









Iwan Rheon and Robert Sheehan-_ Simon and Nathan from Misfits_
















Just a couple beautiful people


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes to Jennifer Lawrence! She makes me question my sexuality.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Nataniele Ribiero










You fall in love, you lose.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

too much photoshop and fakeness!


----------



## Glambada (Sep 12, 2012)

321kyle said:


> too much photoshop and fakeness!


I barely know most of you, every time I make a thread there is a negative reply like this.

I would like to GET TO KNOW everyone, so post what YOU like.:roll


----------



## Glambada (Sep 12, 2012)

*














*
*I think afrocentrics and hippies are beautiful.:clap(plus Diana Ross is beautiful too, lol)*


----------



## Glambada (Sep 12, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Can't figure out how to post pics, but I have this thing for Demi Lovato >..>


Okay when you 'post reply' go to the icon, that looks like mountains with a sun, then copy the url of the picture you want to post. Click 'ok', for the image I found of Demi Lovato, you can give it a try. 
http://imgs.mi9.com/uploads/female-celebrities/4947/demi-lovato_1920x1200_91483.jpg


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

Elizabeth Taylor










Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## Glambada (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Katie Featherston from the Paranormal Activity series.


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Bar Refaeli


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Nataniele Ribiero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow&#8230;she is gorgeous! So exotic.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Salma Hayek and Penelope Cruz.


----------

